# Power Query - Max date each month



## jon999 (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi

I have a list and want to pick up the last date for each month and return that list into a table.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## alansidman (Dec 8, 2020)

cannot manipulate data in a picture.  Try uploading data to forum using XL2BB.  See the link in my signature.


----------



## sandy666 (Dec 8, 2020)

maybe


----------



## jon999 (Dec 8, 2020)

Thanks. it worked.


----------



## sandy666 (Dec 8, 2020)

You are welcome
Have a nice day

btw. next time use XL2BB to post your example (source data and expected result)


----------

